# Liquid line absorbing heat through the attic



## Alexander m (6 mo ago)

How do we stop liquid line from absorbing the 120 plus degrees of heat in the attic.subcooling values are about 4 degrees higher in attic at txv then at condensor between noon and 6 pm during summer.at night and in during the day 9 months out of the year the values are correct.how do we solve this issue


----------

